# Gator type utility vehicles



## Howard Roark (Oct 6, 2004)

What kind of vehicles are out there.  Want something my 12 year old can drive.  I am not to crazy about turning him lose of a 4 wheeler.  Looked at a no name brand at Sams and it was around $3500.  What do you have?  What is good, what isn't.


----------



## early riser (Oct 6, 2004)

Seems everyone is now making an all utility vehicle. They are many brands now days. John Deer, Polaris, Kawasaki, just to name the top few, but they are plenty of brands to choose from. I even seen a new brand at the local Snapper riding lawnmower shop the other day. I have seen those at Sams, but best I can remember they were only 2-WD.

We went with the Kawasaki because they are so many accessory items made that you can get for them.

http://www.essexmfg.com/Kawasaki/Accessories/acc.stm

SORRY...., PICTURES HAVE SINCE BEEN REMOVED.

early riser


----------



## Junebug (Oct 6, 2004)

My father-in-law has a 2WD Gator; I wouldn't recommend one.  It sits very low to the ground, is lacking in the suspension department, and underpowerd for it's weight.  

It's fine for level-ground yardwork, riding down to the lake, and other light utility work.  Depends on your application I guess.  If you plan on leaving the "beaten path" I'd think there are better options.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2004)

I've got a 2 wheel drive trail gator.  It has better ground clearance than the standard model and so far I've never been stuck in it.  I do use good judgement.  I went this week and looked at the new gators and they have been completely redesigned with much higher ground clearance and beefer suspension.  I am trading my 2 wheel drive model in for a 4 wheel drive model because a lot of my place is under water since the hurricanes cleared out all of our drought issues in South Georiga.


----------



## soarkrebel (Oct 7, 2004)

If i was going to buy one right now i would buy a Kubota RTV. Plenty of power with a diesel engine and lots of useful accessorys.they even make a model that is camo. The thing is built like a tank but it's not the fastest. top speed is only 25 mph but when you think about it how many times will you actually go over that?
It's a workhorse. http://www.kubota.com/UV900/lineup/recreational.html


----------



## GA Hunter (Nov 7, 2005)

*Utility Vehicles*

Just bought a Kubota RTV 4X4(Camo).  Best decision I ever made.  This thing's got a 23 horse Kubota diesel engine, a stocky brush guard, comes standard with hydraulic dump bed, speedometer, gas guage on the dash etc.  I had the real glass windshield and camo top installed and just had the bed linex'ed.  I've got 2 4 wheelers and haven't been on them since.  It's got great power and is really quiet.  I had a Kawasaki Mule and sold it to buy the Kubota.  The Mule was great, but for only about $1,500 more, I couldn't pass it up.  I'll try to attach a pic from the Kubota web site.


----------



## carabrook (Nov 7, 2005)

we have the yamaha 660 rhino and love it. My reasons for buying it were the highest ground clearance, push button four wheel and also push button full differential lock. Also the winch option has served us well. I have plowed, seeded, pulled, trailered and just about everything imaginable with it and I a very satisfied with the performance.


----------



## CAL (Nov 7, 2005)

I had the Kawasaki 3010 for a couple of years till the Kubato hit the market.I traded for the Kubato and glad I did.It rides better,has power steering and a dump body.It only runs 25 mph as someone posted but I think it is fast enough.It also has remote hydraulics that can operate anything that is hydraulic like a log splitter.
I think the Yamaha 660 Rhino is the fastest and the best riding machine out there.It has independent suspension on all four wheels.But at 45 mph,I was afraid for my Grandchildren to drive it.
If I were you,I would check out everything out there before buying.All the machines are nice!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 7, 2005)

buy 2  4-wheelers for you and your son [give or get him some lessons.]....


----------



## Razorback (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's my 2 cents.

I have a Artic Cat 300 w/ a 3 speed rear end.  I put it in LOW gear & let him ride my Cat.  He was 9 years old & top speed was about 10mph if he was revving it hard.

He (11yrs old) now has a Bush Hog 175.  I have adjusted the throttle so it tops out at about 20mph.  My son's 175 is not for anyone under 16yrs old.  Thats why he rides always w/ a helmet, no passengers, close supervision & the limited throttle.

His mom has an EZ-GO Work Horse that he loves to drive us around in when we let him.

There you go.  If you get a new 4wheeler for him & its his size, he can take ridding lessons for free. 

Razor


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 8, 2005)

*UTV's*



			
				CAL said:
			
		

> "*I traded for the Kubato and glad I did.It rides better,has power steering and a dump body*."


 
Cal: I test drove a Kubota RTV900 and was impressed with it in general, but was puzzled with one aspect of its operation.

Anytime you take your foot off the accelerator, the breaking effect from the engine is immediate and drastic. It has the same immediate effect as applying brake pressure. Seems like the only way to overcome this braking effect is to gradually ease back on the accelerator.

I am accustomed to applying my brakes when I want to stop. This is why I was so surprised to have the vehicle drastically slow down when I took my foot off the accelerator.

I suppose this comes with Hydrastatic Drive. If this is true, I am not sure this is what I want. I prefer something with a differential.

Would like to hear your comments regarding the Hydrastatic Drive. Thanks.

Vernon


----------



## sgsjr (Nov 8, 2005)

About what cost is the Kubota??

The new Kawasaki small 4 wheel drive is about $6700.00


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 8, 2005)

*Kabota UTV*



			
				sgsjr said:
			
		

> "About what cost is the Kubota??"


 
Goss Tractor Co. at Jasper, Ga. has the basic model going for $10,425.  To go all out with enclosed cab, heater, trailer hitch, spray in bedliner, and windshield wipers, price is $14,750.00.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 8, 2005)

Howard, unless you are going to haul steel then the kubota is too much of a machine for a kid its too big.
I test drove the mule the kobota and the polaris, I had a golf cart and when loaded it was to typsy, and I had one of the golf carts that was built to haul a load(factory dump bed not modified)
I went and drove the trail gator that was mentioned earlier in the thread, I bought one and was pleased with everything about it, drove good and would go anywhere (unlike someone else posted earlier my judgement was not so good) I wanted to go. it never offered to turn over, even loaded.
However I was disappointed in the ride and it rides like a two horse wagon,so I went and traded my 2 wheel drive for one of the newer HPX 4wd and it rides like a dream and will go anywhere a 4 wheeler will go and is safer on top of all that.
And it is not too much machine I load it (probably overload it) and it is very stable, I am very happy with it and when I bought mine I gave around 8400.00 from Nelson Tractor company in Blairesville,I found a winch and Ive got it on there asw ell its a great machine , best advice take your time and test drive all of them Ilike the gator but you may have different uses than myself.
The best value for what you get ids definatly the BOTA but for me it was to big and heavy.


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 9, 2005)

*atv manufacturers...*

It seems everyone is making an ATV now.  It seems to me that the best one I have seen lately is the Polaris Ranger.  With that said, Cub Cadet is coming out with a 4wd model that is supposed to kick Polaris' butt in price and performance.  I think they will be out in December.


----------



## LILREBEL (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad to hear that we al like Kubota's! I have worked there for 18 years


----------



## Ricochet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, the RTV900 & new RTV1100 (factory cab with A/C) are the workhorses of the utility vehicle market & they are manufactured here in Georgia.  If y'all have any questions about them...feel free to PM me. 

For more info...go here:
http://www.kubota.com/f/products/rtv.cfm

VHT drive train system info:
http://www.kubota.com/f/products/rtv900/03transmission.cfm#


----------



## JohnJohn (Nov 4, 2007)

Think twice before you buy anything the Honda Big Red will be out next summer.

http://www.atvillustrated.com/?q=node/661

http://powersports.honda.com/2008models/


----------



## Ricochet (Nov 4, 2007)

JohnJohn said:


> Think twice before you buy anything the Honda Big Red will be out next summer.
> 
> http://www.atvillustrated.com/?q=node/661
> 
> http://powersports.honda.com/2008models/



Yeah, and the Kubota RTV500 will be out then as well.  Go here for more info: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/atvs-utility-vehicles/109132-some-info-rtv-500-a.html


----------

